# Selling fish ?



## LiquidFishing (Apr 6, 2016)

How and where would I sell fish I catch? Sense I don't eat fish.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

How about just catch and release?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You don't.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Here we goooo again!!! Its that time of the year again people start looking for a way to pay that fuel bill. But you can get a spl for $50 and sell junk bait fish you will be paid the hansoms price of $0.12 a pound and after you earn $5000 doing that you can get an RS and catch mullet, sheapshead, flounder & such. You will earn about $0.65 to $1.00 a pound. And lets not even start on Red Snapper or reef species. Not trying to be a dick just stating the facts. You can pm me if you have other commercial fishing questions


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

they are just messing with u call the fwc they will buy all u can catch


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

LiquidFishing said:


> How and where would I sell fish I catch? Sense I don't eat fish.


Only the government is allowed to sell the fish.

Now, if you want to _re-sell_ them you have to get a re-sellers permit from .... you guessed it .... the government!

:whistling:


(soon as I clear the freezer of big baits here soon .... I'll give you a _donation _of $5 for you to give to your favorite charity if you'll give me a _donation_ of a big ray  )


----------



## Muygrande66 (Feb 29, 2016)

Anyone know off hand how much a re sellers permit is?


----------



## nmadel (Mar 11, 2014)

Better off just finding some friends who will buy them, but it is illegal


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Since this is asked on the pier sub section, go to the first asian on the pier you see. Show them your fish and show them your empty wallet. They will pay. They do it all the time. 

If you get caught, good luck. It's been going on since I can remember.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Craigslist?


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

I went to a local Asian market last week and they had speckled trout for sale and even pompano for just a few dollars a pound. I'm guessing the pomps were not legally harvested for sale. Not sure how long they've been getting away with that.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

andrewsa43 said:


> I went to a local Asian market last week and they had speckled trout for sale and even pompano for just a few dollars a pound. I'm guessing the pomps were not legally harvested for sale. Not sure how long they've been getting away with that.



It's closed commercial season on specks right now till June. There breaking the law


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

It's in Alabama, I don't think you can ever sell specks here.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Probably farmed chinese pompano, also if you dont eat them, throw them back.


----------



## Slamdancer (Aug 6, 2008)

In Alabama, I believe you can still buy a commercial hook & line license for $101. 

http://www.outdooralabama.com/resident-saltwater-commercial-licenses

I miss the days of selling my fish to cover expenses & then some, those were the days.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Muygrande66 said:


> Anyone know off hand how much a re sellers permit is?


Well, if you really wanna look into this further ... google is your friend:

http://myfwc.com/license/saltwater/commercial-fishing/




*


----------

